# New budgie woes



## BluebellBudgie (May 14, 2016)

Good morning guys!

I'm back with my new baby boy, Aero! He's an adorable little thing but I'm a bit worried about him. See, his feathers are my first worry, they are so depreciated, even for moulting budgies (which I believe he is going through his baby moult).

He also has a bald patch on his tummy, which I believe is from being in with babies that were being hand reared. He ended up being the 'dad', feeding them and teaching them to perch and was apparently constantly tormented by them for food and attention, like a parent bird.

My other worry, is his poos. They were super funny yesterday but now they are massive and dark, but not black!

He also eats, REALLY loud, but I don't know if that's just him or something up with his beak. He also stumbles a LOT over his little feet but can hover in mid-air flying.

He's completely hand raised, so he's more comfortable with me than in his cage. He's eating seed, millet, and a couple pellets (which he was on originally). And he's bathed in my hand under the tap! Yay! He's already beak tapping and making eye contact and wanting to constantly be with me.

I'm just watching him close as there was what I suspect to be French Moult and mites in another cage at the breeders.

I do know the drill with new budgies, in cage, partly covered move slowly and don't rush things, but he is so uncomfortable in his cage currently that he starts to shake and wheeze. Where as out, he's perfectly happy.

Thank you for all your advice,
Cheers!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*With regard to the runny poop, that may be because he's still stressed from the move and being in a new environment.

How long have you had him home now?

His feathers don't look that bad to me. 
It just appears he's molting. Could you post a picture of him from the front so we can see the tummy area you mentioned?

If there were mites at the breeder, there is a good chance Aero will end up with them as well.

I would suggest you make an appointment with the Avian Vet for a check-up. The Avian Vet will be able to make a better determination with regard to his feathers and it would be best to ensure he is in good health.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## BluebellBudgie (May 14, 2016)

Thanks for your reply.

I picked him up yesterday and he still has a plane ride to go through, so he is no where near settled in and unstressed. When he starts singing and talking again, then I'll know he's less stressed. (He was almost at words and constantly talking at the woman I got him from)

Appointment was booked with a budgie specialist before I even got him.  can't really get a photo of his tummy as you can't see it when he's not wet after a bath. But here's the general area:










I agree that runny poos can be from stress, but he had them at the woman I got him from as well but he'd been getting a lot of kale and celery there as well.

Currently, he has no scaly mites and no indication of eggs or getting them. His cere and beak area are very clean.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awww, he's a cute little guy! 
I'm glad you have an appointment set up with an Avian Vet already. :2thumbs:

Stumbling over his feet at this stage is normal. 
It sometimes takes baby budgies awhile to get their coordination. 

I'm sure that you are going to give sweet little Aero the best care possible. :hug:*


----------



## BluebellBudgie (May 14, 2016)

Thanks FaeryBee! 

I made sure it was the first thing I did because if he brought something into the house that hurt my little Bluebell Id be devastated. We've still got our quarantine time before they meet but even airborne and in the house scares me.

Good to know about his feet. He's not used to perches, as he had concrete swings and the ground with the fledglings.

Thanks again for the vote of confidence. I really appreciate it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I know you'll do great - the fact that you lined up an appointment before picking Aero up demonstrates what a responsible birdie-Mom you are!

And, I'll look forward to seeing lots more pictures hoto: of little Aero (and Bluebell)! :hug:

I'm going to move your thread out of "Emergency" into "Budgie Health".  *


----------



## BluebellBudgie (May 14, 2016)

Thanks for that FaeryBee!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

AWH what a cutie, I am sure he will settle down. Lets us know how the vet visit goes with him please.:Love birds:


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Aero is gorgeous!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's very sweet! I'm sure he'll settle into things better in a few days, once he realises his nice comfy cage is for him  

Let us know how the vet visit goes :clap:


----------



## BluebellBudgie (May 14, 2016)

Thank you all for all the well wishes!

Luckily, by the time we got to the vet he looked heaps better, as he could finally preen in peace without fledglings pulling his tail and chasing him for food and care. He also smells SO much better.

The vet visit went well, as I had the 'Budgie' vet that everyone swears by and not the owner who often devalues small birds over large parrots. She said that he looks really good, however she did question my taking him from a woman who had other budgies that appeared to be sick. I told her he had been 'mine' for almost 6 weeks by that point and I couldn't bear to leave him there anyways when there were obvious concerns.

She also found he had a deformed spine and highlighted and had me feel it on both the front and back so I could better understand. Although it's only a slight malformation, it does affect his ability to grip and if he was female, he'd be probed to being egg bound. She thinks it was caused by a calcium deficiency in the egg, which is why it is important to have a well organised breeding system/plan BEFORE you breed. The vet wasn't concerned by it though and said he should live a very healthy life if we get his diet sorted out (70/30; pellets/seed, preferably fresh and only during training, and veggies).

She didn't find anything in his stool or his crop, however, she does have my giving both Aero and Bluebell medicine for Avian Gastric Yeast, as it is only shed 1-10% of the time when budgies use the toilet. I haven't started it yet because I'm trying to let them settle again to me being around before I shove syringes down their throats.  We talked for a while about all the things I can do for both the babies and agreed to run a Beak and Feather test to calm my fears of him being exposed to it. She also emphasised quarantine, but only for a little longer (7-14 days in total) since she can't run a Psittacosis test for a while on them. She wants both of them down next time I fly in for an appointment so she can do their testing and discuss training strategies and check the growth of Bluebell's wings. 

Altogether, all is great. The vet said he was one of the sweetest budgies she'd ever handled, as he let her do whatever to him and didn't bite, peck, squawk, or get stressed when she flipped him over, put him near her face, moved him around, took blood, AND shoved a swab into his crop. He just rolled with it and was very happy to preen and bounce around in front of us. 

Sorry for the massive message, wanted to give you all the details since that's what I look for in everyone else's posts.  thanks again for checking in though! I'll finally start that new member thread to introduce them so you can see their photos! Here's one for now though. 








Baby Aero on Day 3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

That's awesome to hear he is doing well, It sounds like you have found a wonderful Avian vet who is very knowledgeable regarding Budgies. Aero is a beautiful mutation I am sure he will do wonderfully well in your care.:Love birds:


----------



## BluebellBudgie (May 14, 2016)

Thank you so much Pretty boy! And yes, she is wonderful! Unfortunately, she's a plane ride or 26hr drive away.  But it's worth it.

Honestly, he's been better for me and Bluesy than I have for him.  currently, he prancing around Bluebell and trying to do a dominance dance, but he's a lot smaller than her as a non-English. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

HA HA it looks like he is doing a splendid job of preening there by the way Bluesy is responding .:green pied:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so glad you were able to have Aero examined by such an experienced and knowledgeable Avian Vet.
I love that you provided details in your post -- it's so great to have the full story. :hug:
You are completely correct about the importance of a good conditioning diet and responsible breeding plan.

Aero is an adorable little fellow and it appears Bluesy is certainly enjoying his attention. 

I'll be looking for additional updates (and pictures) of your two little beauties.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad things went well! The vet sounds lovely and it must be great to be able to rely on her. 

However, since you mentioned she's so far away, how did you get there, if I may ask? :question: 

I'm glad Aero and Bluebell are getting along and I can't wait to see more of your two cuties! :baby:


----------



## BluebellBudgie (May 14, 2016)

Thanks so much guys!

StarlingWings, I picked Aero up in the capital, Brisbane, and flew him home to Mt. Isa, which is in the middle of the desert/bush QLD Australia. Anytime I have to take them, or myself, to a specialist, I have to fly down. It's only $60 and both my babies have been conditioned with driving and flying. I know it's not advisable due to the stress, but in our situation, we really do have to get them accustomed to it. Plus, it makes trips to the local vet easy and less stressful on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad that flying is not so much of a hassle and is also affordable :thumbsup: 

Great job taking steps to ensure they're both used to it! :clap:


----------

